# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Cell Phones going Public - Do Not Call Registry



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Cell Numbers are Going Public!

JUST A REMINDER January 31st, cell phone numbers are being released to telemarketing companies and you will start to receive sales calls.

YOU WILL BE CHARGED FOR THESE CALLS!

These telemarketers will eat up your free minutes and end up costing you money in the long run.

To prevent this, call the following number from your cell phone: 888/382-1222. It is the National DO NOT CALL list. It will only take a minute of your time.

It blocks your number for five (5) years.

PASS THIS ON TO ALL YOUR FRIENDS.

You can register on line at: < http://www.donotcall.gov/


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Ugh, are you serious? I thought I finally had got rid of those people. Thanks for the post, Jane.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

dang that sucks. i think i will not join the do not call list just so i can gripe them out and make their lives miserable. i get like 1200 minutes a month, and i only use about 300. i love cussing at telemarketers


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I think this is a hoax. At one time the Cell phone companies thought about selling client info but there was such a out roar they backed off. Just think about it. If your cell company is selling your info are going to stay with them or are you going to move to a company that doesn't? If I remember right this started back early last year.

Hawk


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

> At one time the Cell phone companies thought about selling client info but there was such a out roar they backed off. Just think about it. If your cell company is selling your info are going to stay with them or are you going to move to a company that doesn't? If I remember right this started back early last year.


Hmm I have to agree. This might be simply a promo to get everyone to register their numbers (cell phone and home). advertisement that gets you signing up..am I wrong? can someone research into this further?

-John N.


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Another friend emailed my and said that its that the January "issue" is that any grace period or inception period for the Do Not Call Registry ended at the end of 2005, therefore by Jan. 31st '06 they MUST abide by it. I guess that's when the slap on the wrist turns serious. He also pointed out that cell phones could be registered when the program began in 2003, and pointed me to #10 from the Q&A listed below.

There WAS something on the local evening news about cell phones & the Do Not Call Registry, too, but I was cooking and effectively missed the info. At one point there was a deadline for registering, as the program was beginning, because I went and registered my home number after the deadline, but figured it was good for when the list was "re-upped" again.

Here are more details.

Here's the link to the Q&A for the Do Not Call Registry.
http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/conline/pubs/alerts/dncalrt.htm

and an excerpt:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
What About the Privacy of My Information?

9. If I choose to register my phone number, how will my information be used and disclosed?

We collect your phone number and store it in the National Do Not Call Registry so that telemarketers and sellers covered by the FTC's rules can remove your phone number from their call lists. Telemarketers are required to search the registry every 31 days and delete from their call lists phone numbers that are in the registry. Phone numbers in the registry also may be shared with law enforcement to assure compliance with federal and state law.

If you contact us via the Internet, we also collect your email address to confirm your registration request. We will store your email address in a secure manner, separate from your telephone number. We will not share your email address with telemarketers.

For more information about the privacy of your information, please see our privacy policy at http://www.ftc.gov/ftc/privacy.
What Phone Numbers Can I Register?

10. Can I register my cell phone on the National Do Not Call Registry?

Yes, you may place your personal cell phone number on the National Do Not Call Registry. The registry has accepted cell phone numbers since it opened for registrations in June 2003. There is no deadline to register a home or cell phone number on the Registry.

You may have received an email telling you that your cell phone is about to be assaulted by telemarketing calls as a result of a new cell phone number database; however, that is not the case. FCC regulations prohibit telemarketers from using automated dialers to call cell phone numbers. Automated dialers are standard in the industry, so most telemarketers don't call consumers on their cell phones without their consent.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Its not a "hoax", but probably a bit of misinformation (like playing the game "whisper", things get changed from the original message as its transmitted). Its still a legitimate way to insure that your phone number does not get passed along from someone you wanted to have it, as a source for someone you'd not want to have the number.

-Jane


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

ah, thanks Jane for the recon, much appreciated. I registered my numbers, and home numbers.

-John N.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Yes the National Do Not Call list Registry is real. I signed up when it first started for my home phone But Its not need for cell numbers unless you give your number out. The Cell Phone companies will not sell customer info. Not to long after Do Not Call came out there was one for Cell phone that was a hoax. Check this out
http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/cell411.asp

Hawk


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for the link to the interesting articles Hawkeye!

I'm not surprised that major cell phone service providers are wary about getting on board with the optional directory - its obviously a real hot potatoe of an issue.


----------

